# Three point hitch bracket



## gismo (Mar 10, 2016)

Anybody know size of the bracket that goes under your three point hitch plate to bring it out far enough so that your lift arm will rest on top of the fender next to your seat thank you for any info you might have. Gismo


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Why would it lay on the fender???


----------



## gismo (Mar 10, 2016)

*bracket adaptor*

Sorry I just need to clear the gas tank when the lifting arm is pulled up Gismo


----------

